# Electrician, marine , ship repair and maintenance



## chris71 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am currently working as an marine electrician in Netherlands . I have dutch electrician qualification. This company I worked for is mainly involved in the dredging industry and i have been involved in installing 4 new big dredgers for companies like Royal Boskalis and Van Oord.

I have 15 years experience as an electrician. We are interested to move to Australia. I would like to find a electrician job in the marine industry. Could anyone tell me where to start because there's not much of this jobs list in the recruitment website I have been googling and there's no luck. Also how do I get my qualification and experienced assess. We were looking to find a job and then move to Australia. Could anyone give us some recommendations?


----------



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you have any success?


----------



## JohnF (Dec 6, 2014)

its hard to work in Australia as electrician without license..


----------



## paulezeh7147 (May 8, 2017)

Hello all,
i'm seeking for marine Oiler / Greaser, how do i go about to apply.

Thanks


----------

